# Ginger Attacks Another Pillow



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow......looks like Ginger had a blast!!!! Hope youi're getting all of your pillows on sale!!!


----------



## Darcy's mom (Jan 11, 2010)

OMG too funny. How old is Ginger?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

She looks mighty content!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

looks like she had an awful lot of fun! 

and, i'm intrigued by the pet cam idea - how do you have it set up?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

OMG that has to be the best picture ever! She obviously worked hard to destroy that pillow and needs a nice long nap to recouperate! :doh: :doh: 

If only she knew that you were watching her! :no: lol


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tyson LOVES pillows. We had to go out and buy all new pillows last weekend because he had totally destroyed just about all of the ones on our bed!


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

OHHH!!! :doh::doh::bowl::bowl: That is hilarious!!! GINGER you bad girl :: Well at least she looks very content with herself  OMG priceless! WOW I'm sure it was feathers FLYING while she was tearing that thing apart!!! : I'm glad you have such a good attitude about it  Gotta love 'em!!!!


----------



## ginzig (Mar 19, 2010)

Darcy's mom said:


> OMG too funny. How old is Ginger?


The vet thinks Ginger is about 1 1/2 to 2 years old. We brought her home from a Golden Retriever Rescue that saved her from the puppy mills. So we are not really sure of her exact age. But i think she is definitely experiencing the terrible 2's stage.


----------



## ginzig (Mar 19, 2010)

Faith's mommy said:


> looks like she had an awful lot of fun!
> 
> and, i'm intrigued by the pet cam idea - how do you have it set up?


We got the Panasonic Petcam that is connected to the internet via ethernet. You can log in from any where to watch. It's pretty neat and works well. You can mount it onto a wall, have it on a counter or we hang it through our shutters. There is a wireless one available, but costs a bit more. You can actually have multiple viewers at the same time, so my husband gets to log in and watch her too. I'm even able to get screenshots on my mobile phone. I wish they had this around when we had our other golden, Ziggie. She was a hoot too!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Oh my! What a mess! Ginger looks mighty happy on that couch.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

wow she looks like she has had a great time
best thing about it is you dont get any nasty suprises when you get home lol


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

ginzig said:


> We got the Panasonic Petcam that is connected to the internet via ethernet. You can log in from any where to watch. It's pretty neat and works well. You can mount it onto a wall, have it on a counter or we hang it through our shutters. There is a wireless one available, but costs a bit more. You can actually have multiple viewers at the same time, so my husband gets to log in and watch her too. I'm even able to get screenshots on my mobile phone. I wish they had this around when we had our other golden, Ziggie. She was a hoot too!


i will def. have to check this out! we just finally did a wireless set up so that might work. i'd love to know what she's doing during the day while i'm not here!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

:bowl: Love the picture!! In Ginger's defense, the pillow could have started the fight and she just HAD to stick up for herself! :


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

WOW! I'm sorry but I couldn't stop laughing! You should get Ginger a job as quality control at the pillow factory. LOL


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

OH WOW!!!! That is awesome! I love when they make huge messes like that. Bad dog just doesn't sound as convincing when you are laughing. She looks really pleased and happy with her self. I agree I hope your getting pillows on sale.


----------



## photomel (Oct 15, 2009)

jwemt81 said:


> Tyson LOVES pillows. We had to go out and buy all new pillows last weekend because he had totally destroyed just about all of the ones on our bed!


Love your "Tucker & Tyson" font on your signature. What is the name of it?


----------

